# nz?



## TheBaroness (Apr 14, 2012)

anyone from new zealand??:yes


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

say hi to rick for me ples


----------



## My Name Here (Mar 14, 2013)

Yep, hello


----------



## Apoc (Nov 12, 2010)

Yea.


----------



## original (Nov 18, 2011)

Yup

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah g'day.


----------



## Apoc (Nov 12, 2010)

Fruitcake said:


> Yeah g'day.


u wot m8? aussies?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

creepy bump.


----------

